# Pediatric surgery



## PEH350 (Mar 24, 2009)

what is the correct CPT for a modified Penn posterior sagittal anorectoplasty


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pena procedure*

Depends on whether this is a low or high imperforate anus.  Look at codes 46715-46742 to see if one of those matches your documentation.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

